# Where's the best place in Canada to have a guitar refinished? Preferably Ontario...



## demon (Feb 20, 2006)

I mean an accurate goldtop refinish, or a righteous 59 'burst finish, or a 3-colour strat sunburst? For example, say you found a 62 strat with house paint on it (no, i didn't), where do you go for the perfect refin, or even a little relicing?


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

you can try Mike Spicer at the Peghead in Hamilton.. he does amazing work.. 

12th fret does a very good job as well.


----------



## dwagar (Mar 6, 2006)

For the goldtop or burst finish, I'd say ship it across the border.

www.historicmakeovers.com

esp the goldtop, there's some pix on there showing the color a real goldtop should be compared to the gold that's used now.


----------



## Graham (Jan 26, 2007)

Alistair6 said:


> you can try Mike Spicer at the Peghead in Hamilton.. he does amazing work..


The Peghead closed it's doors on King Street although Mike is still available at the 905-972-9400, and Lynne is working out of Mountain Music


----------



## djem (Sep 14, 2006)

Mike Spicer was responsible for the finish on this '59 Replica










Graham - didn't know that the Peghead is closed. Details? Do you know what happened to Jason?

Thanks,

dj


----------



## Alistair6 (Jul 9, 2007)

ahh you're lucky enough to have one of those 59 replica's.. very nice..
Mike's now working out of the upstairs part of the old guitar clinic building (were f bass is still housed).. you need to call to make an appointment with him though.. amazing work


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Alistair6 said:


> ahh you're lucky enough to have one of those 59 replica's.. very nice..
> Mike's now working out of the upstairs part of the old guitar clinic building (were f bass is still housed).. you need to call to make an appointment with him though.. amazing work


Mike is the best, I still work out of that building as well but on the PA side.

Jason,


----------



## Hamm Guitars (Jan 12, 2007)

Alistair6 said:


> ahh you're lucky enough to have one of those 59 replica's.. very nice..
> Mike's now working out of the upstairs part of the old guitar clinic building (were f bass is still housed).. you need to call to make an appointment with him though.. amazing work


Mike is the best, I don't think I've ever seen anyone else in any business that has the drive to do things right the way he does. I still work out of that building as well but on the PA side.

Jason, if you are refering to the same Jason I am thinking of, works out of his home now and still makes pickups for George's Basses.


----------

